# brush hog sizing revisited



## cooter (Jan 7, 2013)

I am told weight is a concern when purchasing the correct 3 point brush hog to be used on hilly terrain. The overall width of my rear tires is 7+ almost 8'. I would like to have a mover that is at least as wide as my tractor but weight is a concern. A 7' single spindle hog is much longer than an 8' dual spindle unit. I have seen the offset 7' dual spindle units and they didn't impress me. Given the shorter length lifting the 8' should be easier and there would be less chance of the tractor front wheels coming off the ground even though it is 300 lbs. heavier. Does this make sense. I would also like to know if three 3 point hog actually helps to hold the tractor down when going up hill because of the top draw bar. I am looking at either a Bush Hog model 2008 or a Kodiac Grizley. Money as always is an issue . By the specifications these two units look similar, by reputation who knows and by price there is about a $1200 difference I have 54 hp at the pto which I assume is sufficient. All comments are appreciated


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Your tractor 4WD?
Does tractor have frontend loader or front weights?
Yes,least cover rear width tires.
What type of stuff being hog?


----------



## cooter (Jan 7, 2013)

the tractor is a kobota m6040 with fel , rear weights and filled rear tires, no front weights. it is 4 wheel drive. 70 acres of pasture , grass and small brush, but it is quite hilly


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You aren't going to have any issues with a 7 foot brush cutter at all.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

If you feel frontend little light half going up hill half bucket of dirt will help lot..thats what I do.

As TB said.


----------

